# Nature red in tooth and claw



## TimV (Oct 12, 2009)

OK, so here's one for your kids. I've grown this giant form of Venus Fly Trap for a half dozen years, and it's one of the biggest I've ever had. True, a more common plant than most that I post, but still... the thing snaps shut in less than a second, is big enough to eat small frogs. It only grows in some small areas in the Carolinas, has to have bad soil and full sun. Someone please explain to me how evolution could turn one bunch of cells into a daisy and another into this. Blake understood, but he asked about another example of extreme _Did He who made the lamb make thee?_


----------



## JennyG (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm convinced.....but I would probably have been prepared to take it on trust anyway, rather than have one of those things in my garden.
Give me the small frogs any day


----------



## Wayne (Oct 12, 2009)

"*Feed me!!*"


----------



## Augusta (Oct 12, 2009)

It looks formidable! Watch out bugs.


----------



## Blue Tick (Oct 12, 2009)

Incredible!


----------



## gene_mingo (Oct 12, 2009)

Tim,
How temperature tolerant is that plant? I have lots of sun and bad soil.


----------



## TimV (Oct 12, 2009)

They can take a good freeze in the winter, and love very hot, humid weather during growing season. The big trick is to only give them the very purest of water, and never fertilize.


----------



## KSon (Oct 12, 2009)

Tim,

Thanks for posting. Another example of creation attesting to the wondrously awesome power of our great God.


----------

